
Canada's Humble Space Telescope - rbanffy
https://www.universetoday.com/10702/canadas-humble-space-telescope/
======
trothamel
As a minor note, MOST's software was architected by Henry Spencer, who wrote
the original UNIX regex library.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Spencer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Spencer)

~~~
maxxxxx
I would be curious about how regex was designed and developed. It's such a
cool and not very intuitive to come up with thing.

~~~
diplocorp
I mean, regular expressions have existed in discrete maths for decades right?

~~~
maxxxxx
I don't know. Is that where the inspiration came from?

------
danielvf
This article is from 2005.

In 2007, the US launched the KEPLER planet finding satellite with massively
more capability than MOST.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_exoplanets_discovered_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_exoplanets_discovered_using_the_Kepler_spacecraft)

~~~
avmich
What's about capability per dollar of cost? KEPLER (a great instrument) can't
boast this - "...this whole mission has an end-to-end budget of $10 million
Canadian, or $7 million US.", can it?

~~~
danielvf
Certainly not knocking MOST - it was a really cool mission, and we should do
more in that buget range.

~~~
rbanffy
And that budget was before the first Falcon 9 landed back to be reused.

~~~
avmich
It was before Falcon-9 first flew.

